# Golf cart communities



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Anyone else live in a golf cart community? You might not realize how dangerous they can be until something like this happens. Was riding my bike this afternoon and got hit by a golf cart that was supposed to stop at a cart path intersection. Went through her windshield and thankful to God that I got out of it with only a few scratches and bruises.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

What the...!!!

Looks like your bike is trashed. Glad you're not under the cart with it.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Did she yell at you for being in the way?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

4 wheels should always yield to 2 wheels but I'm a cyclist so I could be biased.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

She got the citation for failing to yield at the T-intersection since I was going straight and she was turning left, so yeah, it was clearly her fault. Thankfully we didn't collide at high speed, but her cart still produced skid marks about 6 feet long.

I can only imagine if I had been a pedestrian or kid walking the path when she drove through the intersection.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Phids said:


> Anyone else live in a golf cart community? You might not realize how dangerous they can be until something like this happens. Was riding my bike this afternoon and got hit by a golf cart that was supposed to stop at a cart path intersection. Went through her windshield and thankful to God that I got out of it with only a few scratches and bruises.


Good grief, glad it turned out somewhat better than it could have. Was this on the paths or were you on a regular road crossing the cart path ? I'm sure PTC has quite a few of these cases weekly.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Good grief, glad it turned out somewhat better than it could have. Was this on the paths or were you on a regular road crossing the cart path ? I'm sure PTC has quite a few of these cases weekly.


We were both on the cart path when it happened. My guess is most golf cart accidents like this normally involve teenager boys who are just being careless. It was a little strange because the woman who hit me was middle-aged, so you would think she would know better.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

That is terrible and a crazy story. Thankfully no major injuries! Maybe the person just plain wasn't a good driver/didn't know how to control the cart properly. I don't even ride my bike these days due to all the accidents, many involving cars.
_______________________________________

Regarding the comments above did they yell and that 4 wheels should yield to 2: totally agree. I'll add that 2 wheels should try to yield to no wheels (walkers) if at all possible. Once had a bike almost hit me while I was walking backwards on a wide, paved-road walking/biking/rollerblading path, photographing a group fundraising walk...and the cyclist yelled at me for being their way! People don't get it sometimes. If I wasn't there, they'd have plowed into a group.


----------

